# NISSAN-Bike-Marathon Singen



## lopeng (2. August 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand was zur Mitteldistanz sagen, ist die Strecke identisch mit der aus den Vorjahren, und ist die Strecke im Vorfeld befahrbar/ ausgeschildert?
http://www.singen-bike-marathon.de/content.php?folder=244


----------



## Bikermaus25 (20. August 2008)

Hallo. Die Strecke ist befahrbar. Ist aber anders als im Vorjahr. Beschildert ist die nicht. Der  vater von meinem Freund fährt die neue Strecke am Sonntag mit ein paar Leuten ab. Da kannst du dich anschließen wenn du Lust hast!!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermaus25 (20. August 2008)

Ich nochmal. Es sollen sehr schöne neue Singletrails mit dabei sein!!!


----------



## lopeng (23. August 2008)

Bikermaus25 schrieb:


> Hallo. Die Strecke ist befahrbar. Ist aber anders als im Vorjahr. Beschildert ist die nicht. Der  vater von meinem Freund fährt die neue Strecke am Sonntag mit ein paar Leuten ab. Da kannst du dich anschließen wenn du Lust hast!!??




Hast du meine PM nicht bekommen?


----------



## speedy76 (23. August 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand zufällig schon gps Daten von der Mitteldistanz??


----------



## lopeng (25. August 2008)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden daß die Anmeldung über Datasport 10 Euro teurer ist!?


----------



## speedy76 (25. August 2008)

Also kurz und Mitteldistanz kosten wohl 30 Euronen. Die langdistanz kostet 40. So lese ich das gerade raus.

oder irre ich mich??


----------



## Bikermaus25 (27. August 2008)

Mitteldistanz unter dem Link als gpx:

http://www.singen-bike-marathon.de/content.php?folder=248


Sorry Lopeng. War die Tage weg. Vielleicht klappt es davor nochmal mit der Strecke!!??


----------



## lopeng (27. August 2008)

speedy76 schrieb:


> Also kurz und Mitteldistanz kosten wohl 30 Euronen. Die langdistanz kostet 40. So lese ich das gerade raus.
> 
> oder irre ich mich??



Und wenn du den link für die Online Anmeldung über Data Sport anklickst kostet die Mitteldistanz 40 Euro!


----------



## speedy76 (27. August 2008)

Danke für den Link mit den Daten, sind aber noch nicht so lange drin???? oder doch??

@lopeng   sorry hast Recht, mal wieder zu oberflächlich geschaut.


Is denn nun schon jemand die Strecke abgefahren???


----------



## skyder (28. August 2008)

lopeng schrieb:


> Und wenn du den link für die Online Anmeldung über Data Sport anklickst kostet die Mitteldistanz 40 Euro!



Hallo:

Ist ein Fehler und wird gerade von Datasport korrigiert.

Kurz+Mitteldistanz 30 EUR
Langdistanz 40 EUR

Gruß
skyder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikermaus25 (8. September 2008)

Hallo

*Hab hier eine Info für alle:* 

Offizielle Befahrung der kleinen und mittleren Strecke des Marathons mit dem Streckenchef:

kleine Runde: Samstag 13.09.08 um 14.55 Uhr

mittlere Runde: Sonntag 21.09.08 um 9.55 Uhr

Treffpunkt ist glaub bei Radsport Lutz in Singen. es wird pünktlich abgefahren. 
Weiß das weil ich ab und zu bei denen mit der Radgruppe mit unterwegs bin und die fahren immer pünktlich zu.


----------



## Bikermaus25 (15. September 2008)

Da am Samstag so schlechtes Wetter war wird die kleine Strecke nochmal am nächsten Samstag befahren.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (15. September 2008)

ich habe eben mal den GPS-Track von der Website mit meiner eigenen Aufzeichung vom Rennen 2007 verglichen. Es gibt ein paar Änderungen im Streckenverlauf:
- die Anfahrt zum Hegaukreuz nach der ersten Verpflegung am Mägdeberg wurde geändert und m.E. entschärft. Es geht jetzt nicht mehr direkt die steile Rampe hoch sondern zunächst etwas weiter Richtung Duchtlingen und dann etwas gemäßigter zum Hegaukreuz
- die komplette Schleife am Hohenthewen (die sowieso ziemlich langweilig war) ist entfallen, dafür ist die Runde durch's Ertenhag länger geworden, evtl. gibt's da ein paar neue Trails
- danach ist die Strecke lange fast identisch mit 2007, lediglich vor Hilzingen am Segelflugplatz geht's jetzt geradeaus und nicht mehr rechts/links/links um die Startbahn rum
- ganz am Ende wo's wieder nach Singen reingeht, gibt' auch noch ein paar neue Schlenker


----------



## dr.psylo (19. September 2008)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> ich habe eben mal den GPS-Track von der Website mit meiner eigenen Aufzeichung vom Rennen 2007 verglichen. Es gibt ein paar Änderungen im Streckenverlauf:
> - die Anfahrt zum Hegaukreuz nach der ersten Verpflegung am Mägdeberg wurde geändert und m.E. entschärft. Es geht jetzt nicht mehr direkt die steile Rampe hoch sondern zunächst etwas weiter Richtung Duchtlingen und dann etwas gemäßigter zum Hegaukreuz
> - die komplette Schleife am Hohenthewen (die sowieso ziemlich langweilig war) ist entfallen, dafür ist die Runde durch's Ertenhag länger geworden, evtl. gibt's da ein paar neue Trails
> - danach ist die Strecke lange fast identisch mit 2007, lediglich vor Hilzingen am Segelflugplatz geht's jetzt geradeaus und nicht mehr rechts/links/links um die Startbahn rum
> - ganz am Ende wo's wieder nach Singen reingeht, gibt' auch noch ein paar neue Schlenker



änderungen ja, aber ob das gemäßigt ist...ich weiß nicht. bins letzten sonntag abgefahren. und zum hegau kreuz wirds heftiger: 24%, wiese, weich bis verdammt weicher untergrund.
die schleife zum hewen wird vielen zur erholhung fehlen. das wird kanckig.
trails gibt es keine besonders tollen neuen.
am flugplatz fährt man auch vorbei. etwas anspruchsvoller als sonst auf alle fälle! 
gruß, Michael


----------



## Nevibikerin (19. September 2008)

Ist es sicher, daß am So. 21.09 die Runde abgefahren wird? Würde gerne kommen. Treffpunkt Radsport Lutz in Singen? Ist das definitiv?


----------



## wildcat_1968 (21. September 2008)

ich bin die Runde heute mit Hilfe des GPS-Tracks abgefahren und muss meine weiter oben getätigte Aussage der entschärften Streckenführung revidieren.
Die neue Anfahrt zum Hegaukreuz ist wirklich sausteil, da können wir nur hoffen dass es am nächsten Sonntag einigermaßen trocken ist.
Im Ertenhag gibt's eine neue Trail-Abfahrt durch einen Hohlweg, da ist im Moment unten noch so ein Kicker drin, der einen ziemlich aushebeln kann. Bis ich nächsten Sonntag da ber hinkomme, ist der Kicker von ein paar hundert anderen Fahrern bestimmt schon plattgewalzt...
Schön finde ich die neue Streckenführung nach dem Flugplatz Hilzingen, da ging's ja bisher ziemlich langweilig einen Forstweg hoch, jetzt verläuft die Strecke über einen bestimmt 2 km langen 1a Singletrail.
Die Strecke ist jetzt einer Deutschen Meisterschaft absolut angemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.psylo (21. September 2008)

oh ja, der singletrail am heilsberg (zwischen ebringen und katzental) ist wirklich erstklassig. bin beim ersten mal den normalen weg unterhalb gefahren. aber heute mit navi und den wegmarkierungen habe ich den trail sogar gefunden...


----------



## sash73 (22. September 2008)

dr.psylo schrieb:


> oh ja, der singletrail am heilsberg (zwischen ebringen und katzental) ist wirklich erstklassig. bin beim ersten mal den normalen weg unterhalb gefahren. aber heute mit navi und den wegmarkierungen habe ich den trail sogar gefunden...



der z trail ist dann bergauf wie ich das hier verstanden habe.anstatt den forstweg hoch dann nen trail,gelle???dann wirds geil werden.hoffe das man da nicht soa uffgehalten wird berg auf


----------



## Oetti03 (22. September 2008)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> Die neue Anfahrt zum Hegaukreuz ist wirklich sausteil, da können wir nur hoffen dass es am nächsten Sonntag einigermaßen trocken ist.



Meinst Du die Wiesenauffahrt? Also die ist echt steil. Aber wenn man den Körper nach vorne lehnt und dann im Wiegetritt mit kleinem Gang hochkrazt ist es eigentlich recht gut zu fahren. Wenns trocken ist...

Ansich bin ich aber entäuscht von der Strecke. Ist weitestgehend die alte Marathonrunde. Nur die zwei neuen Singletrails sind geil! Sehr schnell und toll zu fahren! Der Rest ist Asphalt und Forstwege. Wird ein schönes Ausscheidungsfahren...

Bis Sonntag...


----------



## wildcat_1968 (22. September 2008)

also ich bin's im Sitzen hochgefahren, war aber an der Grenze, das Gras bremst halt schon massiv. Ist in jedem Fall steiler als die andere Wiesenauffahrt nach dem Ertenhag.

Ich finde der Marathon in Singen hat einfach einen ganz eigenen Charakter, das wellige Profil lässt halt kaum Zeit zum ausruhen, man muss sich auch überlegen wo man mal kurz Zeit zum Essen hat etc. Ich mag das Rennen, mal gucken ob ich die 3:00 knacken kann.


----------



## bunsi (23. September 2008)

Was sagt Ihr denn zur Reifenwahl?
Ist die Strecke heftig wenns nass ist?


----------



## wildcat_1968 (23. September 2008)

es gibt wenige Streckenabschnitte die "wetterempfindlich" sind,
eigentlich nur die beiden Wiesenauffahrten zum Hegaukreuz und nach dem
Ertenhag Richtung Hohenstoffeln. Racing Ralph o.ä. sollten also ok sein.
Ausserdem sagt der Wetterbericht dass es bis Sonntag trocken bleibt!!!


----------



## bunsi (26. September 2008)

Und war es die letzten beiden Tage trocken bei Euch? Hier im Raum Mössingen hats geregnet.
Gruß Flo


----------



## wildcat_1968 (26. September 2008)

also hier hat's gestern ein bisschen geregnet, war aber nicht der Rede wert.
Ich denke am Sonntag ist die Strecke weitgehend trocken, die Wiese hoch zum
Hegaukreuz kann natürlich durch den Morgentau feucht bleiben. Ich werde auf den
Racing Ralph hinten verzichten und den Nobby drauflassen.


----------



## sash73 (26. September 2008)

na dann ahaben wir ja einen schönen heftigen berg am anfangmal sehen wie der im sitzen zu bewältigen ist.in albstadt geht das ja auchmal sehen

reifen werde ich vorne nobby und hinten den saguaro fahrenso fahre ich scho immer die letzten rennen.ne gute kombi

@oetti
bist die strecke naklar abgefahrengibt nichts besonderes ausser die trails oder???hoffe kann sie schnell und gut fahrenwetter wird ja mega super am sonntag.freu mich scho auf mein letztes rennen für die saison
vielleicht bald teamkollegen


----------



## Limit83 (26. September 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab mich jetzt doch dazu entschlossen am Wochenende zu fahren... Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist, mich zur DM nachzumelden?
Gruß Limit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntzy (26. September 2008)

Kannste bis 1h vor Start. 5 Euro Nachmeldegebühr. Aber online geht halt nicht mehr.


----------



## Limit83 (26. September 2008)

Danke! Und das gilt 100%ig auch für die DM?
Gruß


----------



## wildcat_1968 (26. September 2008)

ja, definitiv.


----------



## mauntzy (26. September 2008)

Fährt zufällig am Morgen noch jmd. aus Raum München hin?


----------



## speedy76 (26. September 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

bin heute die Strecka abgefahren. wenn der mörder wind nich gewsen wäre hätte es noch mehr spaß gemacht.
Ach und die Schilder "GEFÄHRLICHE ABFAHRT" sollte man schon ernst nehmen. Habe heute draus gelernt. Gehört aber wohl dazu.

greetz bis sonntag


----------



## NightRacer (26. September 2008)

Kurze Frage, auch für den Fall das ichs überlesen hab,

wird die Runde im oder gegen der Uhrzeigersinn gefahren?


mfg

Michael


----------



## wildcat_1968 (27. September 2008)

gegen den Uhrzeigersinn


----------



## bunsi (28. September 2008)

Moin,


ich wünsche allen mitfahrenden viel Spaß, Glück und ein Rennen ohne Pannen und Stürze.

Gruß Flo


----------



## dr.psylo (28. September 2008)

Ja, wünsche ich auch Allen!!! Einen tollen Tag und ein klasse Rennen...
Gruß, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (28. September 2008)

danke, hatte ich in jedem Fall. Leider kam die Sonne erst raus als ich im Ziel war, aber das Rennen war klasse. Kein Wind mehr, trockene Strecke und schön kühl.
Mein Ziel die 3h-Marke zu knacken hab' ich erreicht (2:50) und Karl Platt hat das Meisterschaftsrennen gewonnen. 
Konnte ja auch kaum schiefgehen, nachdem ich ihn zufälligerweise in der Hotelsauna in Livigno kennengelernt hatte und ihm den Tip für den Angriff am Anstieg zum Hohenstoffeln auf der zweiten Runde geben konnte


----------



## sash73 (28. September 2008)

war ja heute richtig geilstrecke ist veil besser als die alte führunghoffe die bleibt jetzt so.der lange trail war echt geil und schnell zu fahren.

habe heute nicht damit gerechent das ich ne 2h34 zeit fahren werde,da ich noch bissi angeschlagen war vom 12h rennen.sollet mir keine so großen erwartungen stecken,aber es ging heute super geil.hätte bestimmt noch schnelle sein können,wenn ich 100% hätte abrufen können.eagl,trotzdem geil gewesen zum abschluß der saison

hoffe ihr hattet alle mega spaß wie ich.

sash


----------



## speedy76 (28. September 2008)

Na spaß hatte ich heute auch, und auch ich war schneller als erwartet. Auch unter 3 Std. Mörder Speed der gleich nach dem Start vorgelegt wurde. Den konnte ich nicht halten. War dann doch etwas deprimierend....... na hat aber doch ganz gut geklappt.

greez


----------



## bunsi (28. September 2008)

Oooooh ja Spass und der Speed zu beginn war schnell, jaja.
Ich habe dann schnell gemerkt das ich rausnehmen muss un bin mein Tempo gefahren. Das Sägezahnprofil hat mich gekillt, mir pers. sind lange Anstiege lieber, konnte mich nie wirklich erholen. Tat weh aber war super. Strecke toll, Trails toll und das ganze drum herum war auch toll.


----------



## sash73 (28. September 2008)

bunsi schrieb:


> Oooooh ja Spass und der Speed zu beginn war schnell, jaja.
> Ich habe dann schnell gemerkt das ich rausnehmen muss un bin mein Tempo gefahren. Das Sägezahnprofil hat mich gekillt, mir pers. sind lange Anstiege lieber, konnte mich nie wirklich erholen. Tat weh aber war super. Strecke toll, Trails toll und das ganze drum herum war auch toll.



tempo war echt sehr flott.konnte gut mitfahren,dann aber mein tepo bolzen.so sägezahn liegt mir.


----------



## KevinSwiss (29. September 2008)

seid ihr alle auf der mittleren gefahren? wenn ja, dann muss ich mich bei euch entschuldigen fürs anfangstempo da ich dort die ersten 4km führte und im restlichen verlauf in der gruppe war, die das tempo diktiert hat  mir ist leider die sattelstütze gebrochen bei km23. NIE mehr KCNC sch.... grüsse an alle fahrer
lg kev


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Formwandler (29. September 2008)

danke, schöner Saisonausklang für mich, die 106 km waren spannend und schnell, das Anfangstempo als würde man nur 50 km fahren, wenn der Motocrosser das nächste mal den Weg kennen, oder auf den Ordner hören würde oder Pfeile "lesen" könnte, hätte die ganze Meute nicht wieder an der  Polizeiabsperrung wenden müssen; Anfangstempo schnell über 38 km/h; ich verspreche ich komme wieder, und übe inzwischen die Flaschen in den Flaschenhalter zu treffen, und nicht verlieren;
ein bisschen mehr technisches hätte schon sein dürfen   ;o)


----------

